# Rotring 600 Trio



## 9tailsfox

hey thanks for the reply. I wonder Which of these Rotring trio pen were 1st released? Knurled grip or Non Knurled grip?



I assume
Knurled grip = Rotring 600 Trio
Non Knurled grip = Rotring 600 Newton Trio.

Correct  me if I'm wrong here. I remember the Rotring trio 1st release around in  year 1987-1988. But I don't know which came first. Any expert here can  tell? Thanks


rotring 600 triopen & Newton triopen | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
rotring 600 triopen & Newton triopen | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
rotring 600 & Newton | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

